# Similar Idea as Table Training?



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

The few threads about table training got me thinking. When Leia was first getting into bitework, we had to use my car to help bring her defense drive out. First it was with just the windows down and us in the backseat together. She immediately was tracking him and was barking quickly. The first few times she did get spooked when he came at the window, but it didn't take her long to realize that she "drove" him off. 

I think this video I am going to post was the last time she needed the car to help get her going. Now all she has to see is that we're heading to the training grounds and she is so ready to go lol. She drags me, making frustrated shepherd sounds as she drags me along. 

But watching this video it got me thinking about the table training. The idea of using the car to help with her confidence and to bring out her defense drive. Which came out reaaaaaaaaally well lol. I wish I had video of the first few times, but I don't. However, this is the product of I want to say five times training, starting out in the back of my car. 

Leia Bitework


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Nice job!! She looks great! 

I have to say, I find it hilarious(not in a bad way) that you used her defense if you and the car to bring her out. At my SchH club, I am being constantly teased because I make my dogs stay quiet in the car!! I hate when you walk past cars and the dogs go crazy. So my club always teases "that a SAR person for ya!" Everyone else is great with their dogs barking and carrying on. My boy stays quiet. So yeah, this made me laugh, at myself!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks! That was last summer when she was just starting.  She doesn't need that any longer, but she definitely is very protective of the car and of me. She however feels very confident about her place in the world and she loves getting to work. 

She thankfully is usually more picky about who she barks at. It isn't anybody, but she definitely is not okay with people getting too close without me lol. I don't see anything wrong with wanting them quiet! I can't tell you how many times she scares the bejebus out of me when she suddenly goes off when it's been quiet in the car otherwise lol.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Nobody else has anything to say lol?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Colie CVT said:


> Nobody else has anything to say lol?


Tables can be used the same way. Slightly different though. The car is more her "territory" so the dog will be more willing to fight. The high table is more stress inducing bc it's a table high off the ground. But similar yes. I've used cars before to get dogs to bark and then moved it onto the field


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I was thinking that. Didn't seem similar, but the idea of it seemed kind of similar. 

I loved that video you made explaining the training you were doing.  I hadn't been aware of what that was before it started coming up on those threads. I am still very new to the whole world of protection training, and I really do enjoy learning everything new that I can.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

awesome  it's a good idea too. Gives me hope that my dog might be able to do some of this stuff after all, good job guys


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

If you would have seen Leia the first day when the helper was trying to see if he could get something out of her. She literally just stood or sat next to me and looked at anything but him lol. I do have to say it seems like they get an idea of something by watching others. 

That first day when we got in the back of my SUV, she had been watching another dog doing an object guard. She was quiet, but very obviously observant. Now there's nothing that stands in her way.


----------

